# Prewar Cwc Tank Bike $250!



## Robertriley (May 15, 2016)

Buy the tank and get the bike free...lol

http://tricities.craigslist.org/bik/5580806051.html


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (May 15, 2016)

Wow hell of a deal......


----------



## rollfaster (May 15, 2016)

Damn I want that.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 15, 2016)

That would ALMOST be worth going to fetch......what a deal!...you feel like a road trip jones?


----------



## cds2323 (May 15, 2016)

Aren't those deep McCauley fenders? And the braces look like flat Colson style. Twin Delta reflector on the front of the front fender? Or a badge, ala Shelby?


----------



## CrazyDave (May 15, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> Aren't those deep McCauley fenders? And the braces look like flat Colson style. Twin Delta reflector on the front of the front fender? Or a badge, ala Shelby?



Looks CWC hawthhorne to me?  I dunno though....I am trying to convince myself I don't need a 16 hour road trip but my spirit is saying "GO dave, beef jerky, energy drinks and pavement flying by!!!! Weeeeeee!!!" lolololol...ohhhh heck with it, Im heading south in the morning...lmao..


----------



## ratina (May 15, 2016)

Might be a CWC frame and sprocket but it looks like a frankenbike. The tank isn't the right one for the bike, fenders are wrong,etc.


----------



## mrg (May 15, 2016)

All OG, Ya, looks like colson (springer) fenders, Shelby chain, and maybe a Murry rack, good lot of parts for the money!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 15, 2016)

Called the guy up, he has another nicer bike, CWC, tanked, got pics...$500 for both...They are paid for, I can go get em whenever. I like the old things...not too picky here.  

Thanks Mr. Riley for posting these up, I love me a roadtrip, especially when its southern bound!


----------



## Robertriley (May 15, 2016)

No problem CrazyDave.   You have to shoot me your number and maybe we can help each other out.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 15, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> No problem CrazyDave.   You have to shoot me your number and maybe we can help each other out.



PMed ya now, sounds good.  Ring me up anytime man....


----------



## mrg (May 15, 2016)

Lets see some pics of the other bike, how long of a drive is that?


----------



## CrazyDave (May 15, 2016)

I tried to get pics from email to puter...Im too stupid I guess...It's 16 hours round trip, but TN is one of my favorite places and I love a road trip! Good excuse to get away for a day or three!  I'll post pics and let everyone rip into them when I get em home...lolol


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (May 15, 2016)

Sounds like you made a heck of a good deal to me.


----------



## Intense One (May 15, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Looks CWC hawthhorne to me?  I dunno though....I am trying to convince myself I don't need a 16 hour road trip but my spirit is saying "GO dave, beef jerky, energy drinks and pavement flying by!!!! Weeeeeee!!!" lolololol...ohhhh heck with it, Im heading south in the morning...lmao..



Oh, Dave....you got the addiction, bro......gas up the jeep and go get it....it's calling your name!


----------



## Intense One (May 15, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Called the guy up, he has another nicer bike, CWC, tanked, got pics...$500 for both...They are paid for, I can go get em whenever. I like the old things...not too picky here.
> 
> Thanks Mr. Riley for posting these up, I love me a roadtrip, especially when its southern bound!



You da mon.....nice buy, buddy!   Send us more pics after you pick 'em up!


----------



## pedal_junky (May 20, 2016)

He's a good dude, I've been up there before. He'll make you better deals on other stuff right before you leave, bring extra cash. Bought my Cycle Truck from him.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 20, 2016)

Cool, I talked to him quite a bit on the phone...he described himself as "just a good 'ol country boy"  I couldn't agree more in a 100% positive way.  People like that make me want to go south and STAY!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 20, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Cool, I talked to him quite a bit on the phone...he described himself as "just a good 'ol country boy"  I couldn't agree more in a 100% positive way.  People like that make me want to go south and STAY!



Come on down big Dave! Nothing like Southern hospitality. Bikes harder to come by though, least where I am.


----------

